# having issue with Teamviewer 11



## ranabanerjee (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello,
I am recently facing issue with TeamViewer. It was okay yesterday but from today evening, while i oepn the teamviewer its saying "Not ready, Please check your connection". But my internet is running fine.
Could you please help me..I am not able to take online classes.
Image attached.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You may have an issue with your internet connection or Your partner computer you are trying to connect to may not have Teamviewer open, or it has an issue with it's internet connection or Teamviewer. 
Restart both computers. Open Teamviewer on both computers, go to the toolbar to *Help* and *Check For Newer Versions*, make sure both computers have the same version, and both are online.
If you still have problems, uninstall Teamviewer on both computers, restart then reinstall Teamviewer.
Other then that, post in the TeamViewer Forum for better results. TeamViewer Forum - Index


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

There should be a support number you can call for the class room remote access.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

team viewer had issues yesterday = we weren't able to connect to clients but its all sorted now


----------

